# Came home to find...



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

....a nice surprise! I don't know where she found it, but the gf found a nice pillow to put on the bed. Tried taking a nice pic with him but that was near impossible. See following...


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

hahahaha ;D, nice one organic


----------

